
Someone created a tech job board for people over 30 - johnwheeler
http://qz.com/784118/someone-created-a-tech-job-board-for-people-over-30/
======
johnwheeler
Hi everybody - I'm the author of the website
[https://OldGeekJobs.com](https://OldGeekJobs.com). The writer who wrote that
story for QZ in a haste got the facts wrong. 30 isn't old, and it's somewhat
an insult to people having a hard time getting jobs.

She somehow got the idea that the person who tweeted this is me:

[https://twitter.com/OpinionatedGeek/status/77650940367565209...](https://twitter.com/OpinionatedGeek/status/776509403675652096)

She used it as a quote in the article, but, that's not me. I sent her an email
to change it, and never heard back.

I'm 37, which is a little older than 30, and yes, jobs with startups are
actually getting harder to be had when you're interviewing with 20 year olds
in Silicon Valley. That's why I created OldGeekJobs.com. It's a place for
employers to post jobs under the impression older people will apply thus
making applicants feel safer. It's open to all age groups though.

-Thanks

